# Smoker at a football tailgate??



## isucyclone (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey folks!  A friend and I are first time season ticket holders to Kansas City Chiefs games this season.  As it turns out, we picked a great year to get tickets!

I would really like to take my smoker (masterbuilt propane) to a tailgate but haven't figured out how it will work given the tailgating lots don't open until 4.5 hours before kickoff.  This week kickoff is at 3:25 and lots open at 10am so I will have one more hour, but still this will be pushing it.  I have 4 racks of loin back ribs I purchased on sale last week that I am planning serving at the tailgate.

Does anyone have experience using a smoker at a tailgate? Will I be better off cooking the ribs on Saturday and re-heating them on grill on Sunday?

Thanks for the input and Go Chiefs!


----------



## little smokey (Oct 15, 2013)

Now if it was me I am used to the 3-2-1 method for my ribs and the little wife loves the end product so I would have to do them ahead of time and if I have enough people maybe smoke something else in that time slot.  Like a fatty.  So I would probably do the 3-2 portion and modify the 1 into 1.5 to warm and sauce my ribs on the smoker at the game.  By the way I won some tickets to Sunday's game so I might have to meet up with you to say Hi.  I would be smoking but it's just me and the wife so most likely just grilling some steaks or burgers.

GO CHIEFS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Shoot for something that doesn't take too long. Try brats, or smoked burgers. You could pre-roll some fatties. Do some scarbelly wings, inject them at home the night before. Chicken doesn't take long especially if smoking parts or spatchcocked. Find a trip tip and smoke it up! All of these take less than a couple hours to do. All of the mentioned items you can smoke at higher temps too and get great results. Do all your prep at home so you don't cut into your smoking time. We do this a bunch and the 4.5 hours goes fast when you take into account getting perked, setting up, etc. Save the ribs for smoking at home!

Don't forget some appetizers, abts, smoked deviled eggs, pork bombs, all easy o pre make and throw in once you get there!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119306/scarbelly-wings-buffalo-style

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...spritzed-is-the-only-way-to-get-moist-chicken

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145545/100-tri-tip-now-with-super-drool-view


----------



## hambone1950 (Oct 15, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Shoot for something that doesn't take too long. Try brats, or smoked burgers. You could pre-roll some fatties. Do some scarbelly wings, inject them at home the night before. Chicken doesn't take long especially if smoking parts or spatchcocked. Find a trip tip and smoke it up! All of these take less than a couple hours to do. All of the mentioned items you can smoke at higher temps too and get great results. Do all your prep at home so you don't cut into your smoking time. We do this a bunch and the 4.5 hours goes fast when you take into account getting perked, setting up, etc. Save the ribs for smoking at home!
> 
> Don't forget some appetizers, abts, smoked deviled eggs, pork bombs, all easy o pre make and throw in once you get there!
> 
> ...



This is great advice. I want dirt sailor to plan my next tailgate! Have fun , bro. :sausage:


----------



## miamirick (Oct 15, 2013)

Chiefs are my fantasy football defense!!!!!!   they are killing it,      love em

why not smoke em 3/4 of the way done on saturday then put in fridge overnight.   then get smoker cranking at the tailgate with extra smoke for the aroma and just finish off the meat while your getting ready for the game.    you'll have the best tailgate crowd in the lot with the smell of that smoke emanating from your spot.  Heck after a few weeks you'll have a line waiting to hang out with you.













funny-kids-pictures-heres-to-ya.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## isucyclone (Oct 15, 2013)

Excellent advice everyone! Thank you.  I will see how many people we end up having then decide which route to take. ATBs will absolutely be on the menu though!  I made some for the first time a few weeks ago when we hosted an Iowa State vs. Iowa game watch at our place and they were excellent.  I will let you know what we decide to do. 

Little Smokey, it would be great if you stopped by! We usually park in red reserve lot G hopefully toward the front of that lot. Look for the TBS rising above the crowd.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2013)

for my ABT's...  I save the seeds and membranes from 3 of the peppers I clean out..   chop em all up and mix it back in to some of the cream cheese mix...  enough for a dozen or so peppers...  that way if some like em HOT.. that they will be...  but for the most part I make em mild (no heat)....


----------



## little smokey (Oct 15, 2013)

The w_ife and I will try and hunt you down._
Give a little more info to make it easier to find you what are we looking for besides the smells of great food?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2013)

3-2-whatever the day before, then finish game day is ok but if the gasser will do 350°F, those racks will get done in pretty close to 3 hours, Hot and Fast. If you need Fall off the Bone, Smoke 2 hours at 350° and the last hour in Foil, you'll be able to eat them with a Spoon! All the other stuff sounds good too so you got options...JJ


----------



## isucyclone (Oct 16, 2013)

They won't get too dried out by smoking them at 350?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2013)

isucyclone said:


> They won't get too dried out by smoking them at 350?


Nope, I make Chinese style Ribs in the Oven all the time at 350°, bite through tender and juicy. If you want extra protection throw them in this brine for a day or so...JJ

*Pork Brine*

2-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Molasses

1/4C Mustard

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Pickling Spice (optional)

1T Sage, rubbed

1Gal Water

Combine all and Brine the meat at least over night, 24 hours would be better.


----------

